# Sprint Booster review



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

So, I just got back from my buddies shop where he installed a Sprint Booster module. Now, for anyone who doesn't know what sprint booster does, it's a throttle position sensor modulator. Most cars with drive by wire throttles have an inherrent lag with throttle response. This device significantly reduces that lag.

For this particular application it comes with a wired remote to change it's aggression from full on, mild, to off. 

Driving review: Amazing...really changes the feel of the car. To switch between modes works on the fly too. Now, obviously the sb doesn't have the same kind of improvement as say a ecu flash/tune, but it will make you smile. Well worth in IMO.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Sounds iffy... Not sure I've ever heard of a real working one before :/


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

There kinda pricey the last time I checked them out, and alot of the BMW guys over on Bimmerfest forums run with these.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Sounds iffy... Not sure I've ever heard of a real working one before :/


Oh trust me...they're legit I had one in my old 1.8t gti and it was awesome for that application too. 

As for the price, they are not cheap. But they DO make a significant improvement to the drivability and feel of the car. Kinda makes you forget that you're driving a car that can get 45mpg


----------



## northvibe (May 4, 2011)

The car is drive by wire, meaning the throttle body is electronic. All this unit does is moves the 50% throttle sent to the TB at less of a throttle push. So when you push the throttle 20% it tells the TB it should be at 50%, as an example. In hpt and maybe trifecta you could actually change that. This is similar to a throttle rotor in a drive by cable TB. 

Yes it works, it does NOT give you more power, there is no performance gain. It is just opening the throttle sooner than normal. Is it worth it? thats personal preference.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

I saw the BMW guys talk about how it really does help get rid of lag in the cars responsiveness. This is from 2008 so there is a version 2 of the sprint booster now: but this is just what some others had to say about it:

Sprint Booster REVIEW AMAZING!! U.S. spec - E46Fanatics


----------



## Targus (Jan 2, 2011)

sprintbooster convert the accelerator output from linear to exponansiel(logaritmic). that is not make sense than when you do fullthrottle.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Good news for those of us with trifecta tunes.. Just talked to Vince and he said he's working on a tune update that will essentially make the car more responsive.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

slecyk said:


> Good news for those of us with trifecta tunes.. Just talked to Vince and he said he's working on a tune update that will essentially make the car more responsive.


Oh snap!
ZZP Intake soon and updated reflash coming soon


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

After reading about 4 pages on that Sprint Booster forum, i wouldn't get it at all. It does nothing but create less drag on the pedal itsself. So all you're doing is spending a lot of money, most likely the same amount you can get your ECU tuned for, for no gain of any sort but to make your pedal feel 30% lighter IE making it easier for you to smash down on anyways.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

You obviously have never driven a car with one. I would not be so quick to pass judgment on something that you obviously have very limited knowledge of.

You are obviously curious enough about the product as you've taken the time to read other reviews and to post in my thread...so may i suggest that you continue your research or perhaps to ask the appropriate questions first.

Btw, sorry for the late response...I just noticed is post. Lol


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

I haven't driven with one, but a couple of the Cruzes here installed it, then uninstalled it after they got their cars tuned.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

If I need the response, I just switch to sport mode- That's what I bought my tune for, lol. I see what you mean, though. A responsive pedal is a nice thing, especially when you get in a situation where someone might hit you: you don't want the lag when you need to get out of some idiots way! lol As far as Senistr's comment, I think he's just making sure he's informed by actually reading up on that thread before making a decision.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Granted, I haven't gotten my tune yet nor have I driven in a Cruze that has one yet. So, I may very well end up being one of those people that sells that mod after the tune as well. It would benefit me as the sale cost would offset the cost of the tune/cable. heh


----------



## lfinardi (Mar 14, 2013)

I just installed one in my car. Regardless of it being "simple" and an "electronic trick", what really matters is the effect. It works. And, by the way, I like simplicity: it is not intrusive at all and you do not mess with the factory engineered balance of the car. Driving at low and high RPMs becomes much more pleasant. On top of that, I added a top grade air filter which added 10hp to the car (yes, you picky ones, I did verify it on the dynamometer). Bottom line: in exact 25 minutes, my 2011 Subaru WRX became a more responsive 280hp car. I definitely recommend it. This device did not win the CEMA prize by chance, you know...


----------



## Tmiller39 (Oct 18, 2016)

I talked to the trifecta guys today and they said don't use any throttle modification with the trifecta tune.


----------

